

All emails containing DropBox links being blocked by GoDaddy (another reason they suck)  - wastedbrains
http://devver.net/blog/2008/07/crappy-email-filtering-on-godaddy/

======
aston
Wow. Wish we knew about this sooner... Are all emails referencing a Dropbox
URL filtered out by GoDaddy?

